# Crypt Flower ID Please



## supasi (Jul 20, 2009)

Hi all

I have my suspicions as to what this is but just want some peopleto give me thier opinions to confirm it for me.













































Thanks


----------



## ferchu22 (Oct 27, 2007)

For me and compared with Jan's pictures, it seems to be a wendtii (green?).
Nice growth!!!! Regards


----------



## HoustonFishFanatic (Feb 26, 2007)

Yes. It is C wendtii. Congrats.


----------



## supasi (Jul 20, 2009)

Thanks guys. But Im pretty sure its Wendtii Brown. The leaves are much browner than my green Wendtii. The lighting I took the photos in makes it look greener than it is









This is one of my greens.


----------

